# MSI oder Medion



## DaFreak (29. Dezember 2012)

hallo leute,

hab 2 NB zur auswahl, einmal das MSI GT70H-75X2817B mit gtx 675MX und 8GB Ram für 1600€ und einmal das MEDION ERAZER X7821 mit gtx 680M und 16GB Ram für etwa 1500€ (hab noch nen 10% gutschein). mit ist klar das es sich um das gleiche barebone handelt. die restliche austattung dürfte sonst gleich sein?

ich bin nur noch bei dem verbauten material unschlüssig, beim msi gibt es alu beim deckel und handballenauflage was eig schon wichtig wäre für mich, da ich bei soviel geld auch etwas wertigkeit haben möchte und nicht nur ein plastigberg vor mir liegen haben möchte. beim medion steht bei der beschreibung, das es aluoptik hat, aber was genau bedeutet das, kunstoff das aussieht wie alu oder echtes alu? 

ich bin einfach unschlüssig, auf der einen seite bekomme ich ein wertig aussehendes notebook(alu), auf der anderen seite ein gerät mit bester gpu power. was sagt ihr?


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (29. Dezember 2012)

Also für mich zählt nur: bessere Grafik, doppelt so viel Ram, 100€ weniger


----------



## Alex555 (29. Dezember 2012)

ich würde auch des Medion lesen. Die GTX 680M ist definitiv schneller.


----------



## DerBasshammer (29. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

bin wohl nicht der einzigste der damit probleme hat ein Notebook zu kaufen ^^

Also ich habe mir jetzt die letzten 4 Tage nur die ganzen Notebooks die so in der Leistung des Medions sind angesehen (gtx680m)

Im Prinzip geht es um folgendes, wo bekommst du das beste gesamt Paket.

Das MSI ist schön und gut die 675mx ist von der Architektur genauso wie die 680m wobei die letztere deutlich schneller ist. 30-40%
Wenn du das MSI nimmst hast du den selben Unterbau wie das Medion mit einigen abstrichen.

Es ist beim Medion folgendes anders :
Keine Steel Series Tastatur
Keine Verschieden Beleuchtbare Tastatur (Farben)
Keine Onkyo Lautsprecher (Oder zumindest ist bei Medion nichts angegeben)
Optik ok bei MSI ist es genauso viel Plastik wie beim Medion das sieht nur nach ALU aus.


Im Prinzip haben mir auch einige zu dem Medion geraten. Mann will aber immer schauen was es noch gibt da es ja nicht wenig Geld ist. Da kommt eine 7970m ins Spiel oder mal eine 675mx und schon ist man wieder unsicher.

Im Prinzip kann man hart die Fakten nehmen und daran entscheiden.

Willst du eine 675mx dann bist du auch 1600 Euro los und hast trotz neuer Grafikkarte nicht so eine Leistung wie mit der 680m
Wenn du eine 7970m nimmst kann es Probleme mit der Karte geben da gibts elend lange Threads zu den Enduro Problem. Schonmal ein Problem mit der Treiber suche weil der Falsche die Karte in die knie zwingt.
Die 680m ist schnell eine der schnellsten Karten oder vielmehr die schnellste solange die Nachfolgering 680mx noch nicht draussen ist. Ok kann man abwarten und dann die kaufen aber die wird dann ähnlich den Preis nach oben drücken wie es die 680m bei erscheinen und bis jetzt gemacht hat.

Dann gehen wir mal auf die Hersteller ein :

Asus G75 mit 670mx oder gar 675mx das liegt bei 1999Euro ist leise aber zahlst mehr für weniger FPS

MSI GT70 mit 680m wäre die Lösung gegen das Medion kostet aber mehr als 2100Euro auch nicht so der bringer das mir die Tastatur und der Sound 500Euro Aufpreis Wert sind.

MSI GT70 mit einer 675mx kostet auch wieder 1599Euro und ist langsamer als das Medion Erazer, jedoch hat es die genannten Sachen wie Stell Series Tastatur etc.

Alienware und Schenker sowie Hawkforce sind Teurer und auch besser verarbeitet das ist einfach so irgendwo muss der Preis ja herkommen. Das sieht man ja schon MSI und Medion obwohl das selbe Chassi genutzt wird.

Ok gut nehmen wir mal einen Schenker P722 ich habe den mal ausgerechnet mit einer 7970m da die ja günstiger als eine 680m ist :
Hier mal meine Schenker Auswahl 

XMG P722 PRO Gaming Notebook 43,9cm (17.3")
• 43,9cm (17.3") Full-HD (1920*1080) Glare
• AMD Radeon HD 7970M 2048MB GDDR5 | TDP: 100W
• Intel Core i7-3630QM - 2,40 - 3,40GHz 6MB 45W
• 16GB (4x4096) SO-DIMM DDR3 RAM 1600MHz CORSAIR Vengeance (nur mit Quadcore-CPU)
• 64GB SATA-III SSD Samsung 830 Series (MZ-7PC064)
• 500GB SATA-II 7200U/Min Seagate Momentus 7200.4 (ST9500423AS)
• ohne weitere Festplatte
• Blu-ray Brenner (Blu-Ray Lesen- Schreiben / DVD Multinorm) -ohne Softw.
• BIGFOOT Wireless LAN Killer N 1202 (inkl. Bluetooth)
• Basis-Garantie: 24M. Pickup&Return | 6M. Sofort-Reparatur -DE
• Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit deutsch
• Microsoft Office 2010 60-Tage-Testversion (nur bei Bestellung und Vorinstallation von Windows 7 oder 8)
• Beleuchtete Tastatur DEUTSCH

1.778,00 €


Und hier mal meine Hawkforce Auswahl :

LUNA P370EM
DISPLAY:	17.3" FullHD NonGlare LED
PROZESSOR:	Intel® Core™ i7-3630QM 6M Cache, bis zu 3.40 GHz
GRAFIKKARTE:	ATI® Radeon™ HD7970M - 2GB GDDR5 - DirectX 11
ARBEITSSPEICHER:	2x8 GB DDR3 1600
mSATA SSD:	ohne mSATA SSD
FESTPLATTE:	90GB Kingston HyperX K3 SSD
FESTPLATTE 2:	2.5" 500GB 7200rpm
LAUFWERK:	BluRay Brenner liest & brennt BluRay/DVD/CD
BETRIEBSSSYSTEM:	Microsoft® Windows 7™ Home Premium 64Bit SB
WLAN:	WLAN KILLER™ 1202 WIRELESS GAMING 802.11N + BLUETOOTH 4.0
SERVICE:	24 Monate PickUp Garantie
TECHCHECK:	ohne TechCheck

1.813,00 EUR


Bei beiden ist keine 680m drin die bessere Treiber hat ohne Probleme läuft und man sich nicht mit der Enduro Problematik rum ärgern muss. Das die 7970 in ein zwei Games 5-8fps mehr macht kratz mich nicht wenn überhaupt.


Ich kann nach der ganzen Suche nur sagen nimm das Medion Erazer 

Wenn nicht dann nimm die Hardware des Erazers und schau mal bei den anderen Anbietern was es dich dort in der Ausstattung kostet und ob sich das deiner Meinung nach lohnt.

Bei 10% Gutschein (hätte ich auch gerne da ich kaufen wollte) würde ich sowieso das Erazer nehmen.


----------



## DaFreak (29. Dezember 2012)

nee, clevo modelle mag ich gar nicht, sehen mir zu altmodisch aus. beim  XMG 722 kann man das display mit wenig kraftaufwand verdrehen, siehe  hier:

Schenker XMG Pro Gaming P722 Hands-On - YouTube

das msi  ist da viel stabiler, hatte es sogar bei mir, habs aber zurückgeschickt,  da das siegel am gehäuseboden bereits aufgerissen war und ein großer  kratzer am gehäuse vorhanden war. 

AMD gpu möchte ich auch keine haben. hatte bisher immer nvidia und nie probleme damit gehabt.

ich meine mal gelesen zu  haben, das medion die gleichen komponenten wie msi verwendet allerdings  nicht namentlich nennt wie zb bei der tastatur steelseries. bin mir aber  nicht 100% sicher.


----------



## stadler5 (29. Dezember 2012)

DISPLAY:
17.3" FullHD NonGlare LED (1x)
PROZESSOR:
Intel® Core™ i7-3630QM 6M Cache, bis zu 3.40 GHz (1x)
GRAFIKKARTE:
ATI® Radeon™ HD7970M - 2GB GDDR5 - DirectX 11  (1x)
ARBEITSSPEICHER:
4x4 GB DDR3 1600 (1x)
mSATA SSD:
120GB OCZ® NOCTI mSATA SSD (1x)
FESTPLATTE:
2.5" 500GB 7200rpm (1x)
FESTPLATTE 2:
ohne 2. Festplatte (1x)
LAUFWERK:
DVD Brenner Slimline (1x)
BETRIEBSSSYSTEM:
ohne Betriebssystem (1x)
WLAN:
WLAN INTEL® N135 802.11N (150Mbps) + BLUETOOTH (1x)
SERVICE:
24 Monate PickUp Garantie (1x)
TECHCHECK:

1.415,00 EUR
LUNA P170EM - HawkForce - Best Mobile Solution
geht auch günstiger. Die oben gennnten Geräte haben ja die Möglichkeit einer zweiten GPU, aber haben kein Optimus oder Enduro.
Daher wenn du nur eine GPU willst nehme eines mit dem du die Möglichkeit hast das die Stromspartechnik verbaut und genutzt werden kann.
Bei Nvidia geht das gut und auch AMD hat nachgebessert und die Treiber unter Win 8 gehen nun zuverlässig.


----------



## the.hai (29. Dezember 2012)

Die Chassis von MSI und Medion sind gleich, sprich alles was deim MSI Metall oder Plastik ist, ist beim Medion genauso. Der einzige Unterschied ist die Farbgebung und minimlal die Funktionen. Im Großen sogar fast nur die Beleuchtung der Tatstatur in allen  Farben, denn ich glaube nicht das die Tastatur und die Soundanlage solche Unterschiede haben wird.

Zu dem Luna vor mir:

250GB kleinere Festplatte? GTX680m ist teuerer als HD7970, somit logisch? kein Blueray?

Also der Vergleich hinkt deutlich.


Ich bin pro Medion, zur Not schickstes wieder zurück, aber bei der Preispolitik und der Qualitätsentwicklung, würde ich immer ne Chance geben. Ich hab mir mein MSI auch nur geholt, weil ich es zum Medionpreis gekriegt habe^^ 950 statt 1250


----------



## DaFreak (29. Dezember 2012)

@the.hai

bist du dir da sicher? hardwareluxx hat mal das medion x7817 getestet und da steht:

"Das Material erweckt optisch den Eindruck, gebürstetes Aluminium zu sein, ist wie so oft aber Kunststoff."

wir reden hier zwar vom x7821, aber ist doch baugleich zum x7817 oder?

so blöd es auch klingt, mir geht es einzig und allein darum ob es jetzt ein metalldeckel hat oder nicht


----------



## stadler5 (29. Dezember 2012)

Nein Kein Metalldeckel. Medion und MSI

@the.hai

ist ja noch zu Konfigurieren so wie mann es braucht. war ja nur ein Beispiel.

Bei Hawkforce kann man auch noch die Steelserie Beleuchtete Tastatur einbauen lassen.

Im 15 und 17 zöller. http://www.hardwareluxx.de/communit...un-auch-mit-beleuchteter-tastatur-915733.html

Habe die selber in meinem Gemini GT 15


----------



## the.hai (29. Dezember 2012)

Es ging mir nur daraum, dass die Chassis eigentlich gleich sind.

Zitat Medion: "Das MEDION® ERAZER® X7821 präsentiert seine starke Leistung verpackt in hochwertiger dark brushed Aluminiumoptik."

Ich würde ja auf Metall schließen, alles andere wäre scjon starkes Kundenverschaukeln bei der Formulierung.

@stadler5 
Du hattest extra den Preis erwähnt und mit günstiger geprahlt. man kann nunmal nicht verschiedene Produkte im Preis vergleichen, das ist Quatsch.


----------



## DaFreak (29. Dezember 2012)

@stadler
das msi hat nen metalldeckel + handballenauflage. habs hier gehabt.

@the.hai
ist halt irritierend, aluoptik hört sich an als obs nur so aussieht, aber nicht ist. wenn da stehen würde aluminiumoberfläche wäre die saxhe klar gewesen.


----------



## the.hai (29. Dezember 2012)

Bestellen, angucken und gut ists 

Solange das Material die Stabilität aufweist ists mir recht Rille. Mein alstes Packard Bell hatte nen Plastedeckel, aber das war auch i.O.


----------



## DerBasshammer (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich will keinem seine Kenntnis über Metallkunde Madig machen aber mir selbst ist es bei einigen Modellen schon passiert das ich zweimal anpacken musste um zu merken aha das ist doch Plastik.
Aber wie schon gesagt bedarf es keiner Handlung beim Medion. 

Alles in allem bietet es ein rundum sorglos Paket. Massiv irgendwo fehler hat es nicht wirklich.
CPU OK
GPU OK 
RAM 16GB TOP
SSD UND KEIN MSSD auf dem Mainboard (man achte auf den Unterschied bei Medion gibts eins mit 128GB SSD und eins mit 120GB)
Gehäuse und CO auch OK

Kurz gesagt willst du was geiles von der Optik leg 400Euro zur Seite schau dir das Geld an und überleg nochmal ob es darauf ankommt. 

Ich habe mir das Medion bestellt.

Wenn du noch 40Euro Sparen willst gibt XMAS40 ein und freu dich auf den Rabatt. 

Dann kostet das Medion nur noch 1615,95Euro


----------



## DaFreak (29. Dezember 2012)

Hab mir jetzt mal den medion bestellt, mal schauen ob der mir zusagt.


----------



## DerBasshammer (29. Dezember 2012)

Hast PM


----------



## DaFreak (29. Dezember 2012)

eine frage noch, passt beim medion eig. die tastatur vom msi, weis das einer?


----------



## the.hai (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich wage zu bezeweifeln, dass man einen großen Unterschied merkt, bis auf das Steelseries Logo^^


----------



## DaFreak (29. Dezember 2012)

Ne ich mein wenn später die tasta mal nicht mehr tut ob man dann einfach eine von msi nehmen kann als ersatzteil.


----------



## the.hai (29. Dezember 2012)

Also bei nem Lappi für das Geld erwarte ich nicht, dass die Tastatur innerhalb der nächsten zwei Jahre ausfällt.

Machst du dir bei ner Neuanschaffung immer Sorgen um die Ersatzteile?^^


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (29. Dezember 2012)

Aalter was hast du eig. mit der kack MSI Tastatur nur weil da Steelseries draufsteht?? Und die Tastatur ist wechselbar


----------



## DerBasshammer (29. Dezember 2012)

Hey mal langsam gehts bitte auch in einem anderen Ton ? 

Muss doch nicht sein oder ?!


----------



## DaFreak (29. Dezember 2012)

Es ging doch nur darum ob im fall der fälle die msi tasta kompatibel ist, nicht mehr nicht weniger


----------



## the.hai (29. Dezember 2012)

also sie müssten rein theoretisch die gleiche größe haben.


----------

